# LR DR open concept lighting



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

So we took down a wall that divides out LR/DR so now it's one big room. Not too big, probably 25x12. We are installing recessed downlights and my wife things all the lights on both areas need to be aligned together. Has anyone seen where the lighting layout is different in each room??? Well essentially it's one room but two different areas. I think having a different lighting layout will be okay since it's two different areas. She doesn't think it'll look cohesive. Thanks


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Sorry, I’m no expert and I wouldn’t know which way is best but











Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

our living space is 1 open room, 4 different areas. it has 4 different lightings.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would tend to agree with your wife.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Typically you don't general light a living room or dining room with recessed cans, as you would be lighting up the floor where your focus should not be. Accents on walls/corners is better intent (over dining table notwithstanding).

Having said that, your wife is right, they do not have to be a rigid grid, but some semblance of alignment and placement should be attempted.


----------



## z_rider (Aug 14, 2020)

I did a dual purpose room kitchen/family room approximately that size and used two identical rows of three 1/2" thick dimmable led lights on individual Lutron Maestro switches. The client loves them 2 years on. I also put in a couple of switched wall outlets for atmospheric lighting in the family room side so they have mood lighting also. 

But as long as the ceiling lights have an obvious pattern in each space and are controlled individually I don't see any problem using two patterns.

Usually ugly lighting is a product of people not caring enough to bother doing it right. Doesn't sound like the two of you are in that camp.


----------

